# Dillon state park



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Anybody know if there will be a youth deer hunt in Dillon stae park this year? I have not seen anything on the DNR site. If there is a hunt where do we sign up? Thanks


----------



## backstraps (Jun 18, 2008)

i hunt dillon alot and there is all most every year. if you ont see it on the site i would try and call the park office or the rangers office.


----------

